# Hay prices!



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I nearly had a heart attack when mum came home and told me the hay has went up to nearly £5 a bag  He's ordering in a bale of hay for us because it works out cheaper. Already cut back on hay and at this rate going to be cutting back even more because we use it as bedding for the piggies!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

How bigs a bag?

I use my horse hay for my bunny, good quality stuff, she seems to like it. Its £2.50 for a small bale, went up from £2 this year!


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

It's the compressed version of this stuff Comfy Pet Quality Meadow Hay (Loose) at UKPetSupplies.com

The pet shop we go to is great and because we've been going to long he gives us a discount so don't really want to be going elsewhere. Shall see how big the bale is he gets. Nearly £20 a week on hay!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow that's a lot. We buy that hay for ours and it's £2.25 a bag and we usually buy 5 bags every week or every two weeks if we have enough. We get ours from a local petshop. It was £2.10 a bag a few weeks ago but went up with the vat increase and then the suppliers stuck 10p on too. I think even with the discount I would be shopping elsewhere because there is no way that they should be charging that much.

Oh just seen where you said yours is compressed so maybe that one is more expensive, sorry. Haven't seen the compressed version.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hay has gone crazy this year I'm paying £6.50 for a bale regardless of the fact its still green.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm paying £5 a bale at the moment which seems reasonable. I was using bags of hay but it just worked out too expencive!
I have switched their bedding from hay to straw as a bale of straw is half the price and then they have the hay for their food in their hay racks. I also use alot of shreaded paper for bedding which people I know bring me  

*Heidi*


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm lucky that i can get farm hay by the bale. it's only £3.50 and lasts me around 2-3 weeks. i use hay as bedding so I use a fair amount of it. If I couldn't get bales, then I would spend a fortune on hay. As it is, I also get Oxbow Timothy hay as feeding hay and that costs me £20 a month as it is.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I think there's a hay shortage at the moment due to the bad weather we had during hay making season. =/

If they can spare it, visit a local farmer and see if you can get a bale or two at a time. Cuts out the middle man and hopefully save you a few pence.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Last time we used farm hay the piggies all came out with red bumpy skin and bald patches so I'd rather not use it again.

At Xmas/New Year it was awful trying to get hay so I guess this is now the aftermath of it all  

What other bedding works out cheapish? Not woodshavings as I hate the stuff!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Last time we used farm hay the piggies all came out with red bumpy skin and bald patches so I'd rather not use it again.
> 
> At Xmas/New Year it was awful trying to get hay so I guess this is now the aftermath of it all
> 
> What other bedding works out cheapish? Not woodshavings as I hate the stuff!


I would buy a crosscut shreader and/or a strip cut shreader if I were you and shread any envelopes and junk mail, its amazing how much comes into the house that you can shread! 
Ask people you know if they have a shreader and ask them for the paper  Thats what I do  
Then I use baled straw on top of that for extra warmth 

*Heidi*


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

I pay £3.50 a bale , really good race hourse qualty , it doesnt make my rabbit go any faster tho ...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Last time we used farm hay the piggies all came out with red bumpy skin and bald patches so I'd rather not use it again.
> 
> At Xmas/New Year it was awful trying to get hay so I guess this is now the aftermath of it all
> 
> What other bedding works out cheapish? Not woodshavings as I hate the stuff!


have you tried megazorb? it works out much cheeper then bedding on hay and is actually much much much more absorbent, all my animals are bedded on it


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

I was thinking of changing the hammies and gerbils to megazorb before Christmas but kind of went out my head! 

2 horse places here so there may be a car journey tomorrow


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

once you try it you will love it


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm amazed that peopl are getting hay at only £3.50 a bale! It is £6 a bale locally and there is a definate shortage - my horses are having to be fed haylage now at £37.50 a bale that lasts a week  Was £25 last year


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Just said to mum about the megazorb and she likes the sound of it.

How is it with long haired animals? Got 3 long haired hammies and 2 piggies so don't want something that sticks really bad.

I think the hay is only going to keep getting more and more expensive


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> have you tried megazorb? it works out much cheeper then bedding on hay and is actually much much much more absorbent, all my animals are bedded on it


Does it go further than a bag of carefresh?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i keep boo my LH syrian on it, and willow my LH piggy on it no problems, i sometimes have to run a tooth brush through boos fluff.

this is boo picked more or less straight from his cage, not really much megazorb on him


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Does it go further than a bag of carefresh?


MUCH farther, its an 85L bag i believe, and costs around £10


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


>


*added to list of must steal pets*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> MUCH farther, its an 85L bag i believe, and costs around £10


Megazorb Animal Bedding 85 Litres: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

so thats much better value then 

Will get some. Just ran out of carefresh. A 14L pack of carefresh only does 2 cages (just a thin layer)


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i keep boo my LH syrian on it, and willow my LH piggy on it no problems, i sometimes have to run a tooth brush through boos fluff.
> 
> this is boo picked more or less straight from his cage, not really much megazorb on him


Aww look at that little face 

Used carefresh for the hammies before and I like it but it's like £5 for a bag that does one and a half cages at the most  I like to give them alot of bedding to snuggle into.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> *added to list of must steal pets*


 

i need to stop showing you pictures like this









else i will have no pets left


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i need to stop showing you pictures like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:001_wub: *also added*  :lol:

I bet thats what you want really. Cos you have so many it must take bloody ages to clean them all out etc  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

CheekoAndCo said:


> Aww look at that little face
> 
> Used carefresh for the hammies before and I like it but it's like £5 for a bag that does one and a half cages at the most  I like to give them alot of bedding to snuggle into.


iv used carefresh once when i had just done a rescue run only to find i had run out of megazorb, so i grabbed a bag of carefresh out of our stock, i didnt think much to it al all its way over priced compared to megazorb too

i like to give mine loads too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> :001_wub: *also added*  :lol:
> 
> I bet thats what you want really. Cos you have so many it must take bloody ages to clean them all out etc  :lol: :lol:


noooo i loves my babies you cant has them


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww chubby little faces


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Got a sack of it today. Was £10.49 but another horse place can get it cheaper if I decide to use it. So soft  Like it so far!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I'm amazed that peopl are getting hay at only £3.50 a bale! It is £6 a bale locally and there is a definate shortage - my horses are having to be fed haylage now at £37.50 a bale that lasts a week  Was £25 last year


I get a bale for £2.95 its good stuff too not that Ive eaten any :lol:


----------

